# Gravel bikes exist because Mountain biking has got boring



## Ming the Merciless (20 Dec 2019)

An interesting take on why gravel bikes exist, and what they are the modern equivalent of. Certainly resonated with me.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XC_xFpg_UmA


----------



## Threevok (20 Dec 2019)

Wiping your arse gets boring after a while too

That doesn't mean I'm switching to sandpaper though


----------



## fossyant (20 Dec 2019)

Hardly boring.


----------



## Levo-Lon (20 Dec 2019)

Gravel bikes exist because people make them... 

They are already adding suspension forks


----------



## Algarvecycling (20 Dec 2019)

I certainly see the appeal of a gravel bike, we have plenty of hard pack gravel roads that would warrant their use here, but given I race MTB XC on some pretty demanding courses, a gravel bike holds very limited appeal to me - my 29er is faster over 60km and 1200m of single track rocky terrain and is far from boring given how technical some parts are. 

I think it depends upon where you live and the local trails available to you. To me a gravel bike is simply a road bike suited to dirt roads and blurs the lines with a CX bike. Nowhere near the same as MTB'ing in my local context where we have very technical challenges. But then I agree that MTB's on easy trails, given how capable they are, could be considered boring in such environments.


----------



## cyberknight (20 Dec 2019)

In the usa i believe there a lot of gravel roads and a lot of races are held on them, didnt a road pro just switch over to it ? Market niche exploited by the bike companies


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (20 Dec 2019)

Just "road" bikes with slightly fatter tyres aren't they?


----------



## Globalti (20 Dec 2019)

Mountain bikes evolved quite fast from lightweight rigid all-purpose XC bikes into must-have DH bikes with ridiculously wide bars and huge wheels, full suspension, disc brakes and only the engine missing, so heavy and low-geared that you could only freewheel them down hills. A fair number of people will have grown up thinking that's how a mountain bike had to be and not realising that in the beginning people actually shouldered them up mountains before trail centres were invented.

So yes I think it's unsurprising that a more trendy version of the original XC mountain bikes has appeared on the scene.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Dec 2019)

Algarvecycling said:


> I certainly see the appeal of a gravel bike, we have plenty of hard pack gravel roads that would warrant their use here, but given I race MTB XC on some pretty demanding courses, a gravel bike holds very limited appeal to me - my 29er is faster over 60km and 1200m of single track rocky terrain and is far from boring given how technical some parts are.
> 
> I think it depends upon where you live and the local trails available to you. To me a gravel bike is simply a road bike suited to dirt roads and blurs the lines with a CX bike. Nowhere near the same as MTB'ing in my local context where we have very technical challenges. But then I agree that MTB's on easy trails, given how capable they are, could be considered boring in such environments.


I have a CX bike and I have ridden it on a couple of our local technical bridleways but didn't really enjoy doing so. Rocks and rocks that I can ride over easily on my old hardtail mountain bike were too much... If I pumped the tyres up hard I got battered, and if I didn't I got snakebite punctures.

I have since fitted mudguards and rack to the CX bike. I will use it as a bad weather bike, a bike for light touring, and on gravel tracks. I'll repair my mountain bike and use _that _on the serious rough stuff!


----------



## MichaelW2 (20 Dec 2019)

ColinJ said:


> I have a CX bike and I have ridden it on a couple of our local technical bridleways but didn't really enjoy doing so. Rocks and rocks that I can ride over easily on my old hardtail mountain bike were too much... If I pumped the tyres up hard I got battered, and if I didn't I got snakebite punctures.
> 
> I have since fitted mudguards and rack to the CX bike. I will use it as a bad weather bike, a bike for light touring, and on gravel tracks. I'll repair my mountain bike and use _that _on the serious rough stuff!


 Riding a gravel/cx bike on trails is technically harder than riding a suspension mtb. If you want to challenge your skills and don't have a nearby steep, long, difficult hill to ride, then it makes a lot of sense to "downgrade" your bike. 
I have ridden lots of the South Downs Way on a road bike with 28mm tyres ( +rack and guards) and it was tricky but fun.


----------



## Rusty Nails (20 Dec 2019)

MichaelW2 said:


> Riding a gravel/cx bike on trails is technically harder than riding a suspension mtb. If you want to challenge your skills and don't have a nearby steep, long, difficult hill to ride, then it makes a lot of sense to "downgrade" your bike.
> I have ridden lots of the South Downs Way on a road bike with 28mm tyres ( +rack and guards) and it was tricky but fun.



Tbf to the lads in the film they did say that gravel bikes are not suitable, or at least not as suitable as MTBs, for the more technical rides.

I like singletrack and forest fire road riding and much of the time an MTB, certainly full sus, is totally overkill. It literally is a case of horses for courses.

In the new year I plan to buy or build up a gravel bike which I suspect will get used more than my MTB.

I thought the first rule of cycling was about always needing N+1, and for me a gravel or cyclocross bike will be the next +1. I will still keep the road, MTB, and hybrid bikes.


----------



## Globalti (20 Dec 2019)

I owned a Specialized Tricross for a couple of years, which made an excellent tourer with its triple chainset and good luggage-carrying. One fine night I took it out for a ride with the local mountain bike club, which was quite revealing: on climbs and on the flat, as you would expect, it left the mountain bikes standing. But on rocky flats or downhills it was hopeless and I ended up walking down a BW that would have been a breeze on my XC bike with suspension forks. In fact while walking down in the dark I sprained my ankle but that's another story.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (20 Dec 2019)

Rusty Nails said:


> Tbf to the lads in the film they did say that gravel bikes are not suitable, or at least not as suitable as MTBs, for the more technical rides.



Indeed and their point is that for most riders the local trails they go on, offer no challenge on a modern mountain bike. If you live near more technical trails then a mtn bike makes more sense. But for a lot of people the modern gravel bike is an evolution of the mtn bikes being ridden on local trails in the 90s, and better suited to their local trails.


----------



## Ian H (20 Dec 2019)

Slippery marketing terms.


----------



## Milzy (20 Dec 2019)

The MTB will never die. It’s just there’s so many different variations pushed by marketing. You always get those churchbell ends who will cycle to work on a huge MTB because they think it looks cooler than a road bike, sacrificing all that efficiency.


----------



## screenman (20 Dec 2019)

I wish so called cyclist would stop insulting other cyclist.


----------



## chriswoody (20 Dec 2019)

My Kona is a good case in point, the steel frame is identical to a 90's rigid mountain bike frame and the wide flared drop handlebars add to the overall affect of riding an early mountain bike. 






Gravel bikes as a term can encompass a wide spectrum of off-road capable bikes, from almost pure road bikes with clearance for slightly wider tyres up to 35mm, to bikes like mine, with clearance for tubeless 50mm mountain bike tyres and designed to be very close to a xc mountain bike in terms of capability. I've bought it, not just for the endless miles of forest tracks that we have here, but with an eye to bike-packing in more challenging off road environments.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (20 Dec 2019)

Milzy said:


> The MTB will never die. It’s just there’s so many different variations pushed by marketing. You always get those churchbell ends who will cycle to work on a huge MTB because they think it looks cooler than a road bike, sacrificing all that efficiency.



But a commute doesn't need to be efficient unless the rider has a particularly long one and is trying to cut down how long it takes. I commuted for about 7 years on my mtn bike and whilst a road bike may have been quicker, I always arrived at work with a big grin on my face. I also had the option of some off road fun if the mood took me.


----------



## Milzy (20 Dec 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> But a commute doesn't need to be efficient unless the rider has a particularly long one and is trying to cut down how long it takes. I commuted for about 7 years on my mtn bike and whilst a road bike may have been quicker, I always arrived at work with a big grin on my face. I also had the option of some off road fun if the mood took me.


If it’s only a few miles & it makes satisfying riding then fair enough.


----------



## currystomper (21 Dec 2019)

I'm building one up based on an old Jamis Montain bike frame for Sustran routes mainly. I got a tire pinch on Sustran route though a forest and couldn't get traction on a grass/muddy section on another route. You could use a moutain bike, but I like a road bike like riding position. 

It going to be an 3 x 8 mountain bike gearing and 700c 32 wheels/tires and is going to cost around 150 UKP + bits I have in the garage.

It post a picture when it gets more complete (after I finish the DIY I guess :-( )


----------



## ozboz (21 Dec 2019)

I had the choice of gravel or MTB, I looked at a few good gravel but I was not to keen on the riding position or handling on rough terrain , so I got a Lapierre Edge MTB at a to good to walk past price and have begun modifying and upgrading the components, first off was the suss forks , I’ve got Exotic carbon ones on it now , a massive weight saving , then hydraulic XT brakes , this weekend I’m fitting a 50t cassette, XT derailleur shifter also sealed bearing FSA headset , I’m looking at new wheels next year but not sure what to get as yet , it’s. 650b , my main use for it is commuting but I will be bikepacking next year , as well as a riding position that suits, I do like to go where I may take a fancy to and it’s ability with the bad conditions on and off road , up to now it’s cost under £800 all up and am as happy as Larry every time I jump on it ! , I have a carbon roadie but not keen on riding that in winter , and as it’s limited to road riding , I do find that a bit boring most times but ...,..do get a kick when I do a 60+ ride on it ,


----------



## Drago (21 Dec 2019)

Gravel bikes exist because marketing types saw a profit opportunity. Period.


----------



## screenman (21 Dec 2019)

Drago said:


> Gravel bikes exist because marketing types saw a profit opportunity. Period.



Bit like cars, horses, houses , clothes and the list goes on. Come on only a few of us are riding the bikes we grew up with, my old man sounded just like some of you lot and would not have anything other than rod brakes.


----------



## Drago (21 Dec 2019)

But I've owned a gravel bike, so it's not curmudgeonliness.


----------



## Slick (21 Dec 2019)

Some of my best friends own gravel bikes.


----------



## chriswoody (21 Dec 2019)

Drago said:


> Gravel bikes exist because marketing types saw a profit opportunity. Period.



In Britain, in probably have a point. However, here in Germany we have miles of forest track that are great for these kinds of bike and are very similar to North America, where this concept was born. Yes, you can ride them on normal road bikes with 28mm tyres, but it's slow and laborious and believe me I've tried! Mountain bikes have now become so specialised, that they are overkill and boring on these roads. That's were Gravel bikes come in, like the video says, they mimic early mountain bikes that were not so far removed from road bikes of the time. I'm currently running narrow 38mm tyres on mine and a mixed day on roads and forest tracks is an absolute blast and no other bike would provide that same mix of speed and capabilities that a gravel bike can for the routes we have here.


----------



## Venod (21 Dec 2019)

In the summer I sold a MTB and never replacIed it, because I was riding my CX bikes nearly everywhere I rode the MTB, but there were one or two places I thought I was in MTB territory and there were a few places I was avoiding, so I have just replaced it with a N+1 MTB, a 29er hardtail, (as was the one I sold) I also have a 26" inch wheeled rigid MTB with Cantis, that I enjoy riding on the trails, but if it ever stops raining I am looking forward to a bit of rougher stuff on the MTB.


----------



## Drago (21 Dec 2019)

I found that in every environment I used my adventure bike was inferior to the correct bike for the conditions. It was the SUV crossover or the cycling world - sub optimal at everything, master of nothing.


----------



## Levo-Lon (21 Dec 2019)

If i lock the suspension its a gravel bike 
With the super fast tyres its damn quick too. 

Best thing I've ever rode with wheels and pedals and only around 10.5 kg


----------



## Gunk (21 Dec 2019)

They’re basically road bikes perfect for British pot holed roads.


----------



## Mark pallister (21 Dec 2019)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Just "road" bikes with slightly fatter tyres aren't they?


Some are same are not 
I’ve 3. canyon bikes ,my grail is a gravel bike and a totally different beast to my two road bikes 
frame is designed to be much more compliant and therefore more comfortable 
the difference is easily felt


----------



## Globalti (21 Dec 2019)

When I did mountain bike (21 years of it actually) I was always looking around for faster tyres because I was doing Polaris Mountain Marathons and inevitably you did a fair bit of tarmac work or forestry tracks so I would look around for commuter tyres about 1.8" with a central ridge. The best tyres I found were grey with a central ridge and called Kona Crossroad, they were 1.4" wide, fast on hard surfaces and good enough off road. Never managed to find a second pair though.

Lo and behold the new gravel bikes have exactly those kinds of mixed terrain tyres!


----------



## Algarvecycling (22 Dec 2019)

MichaelW2 said:


> Riding a gravel/cx bike on trails is technically harder than riding a suspension mtb. If you want to challenge your skills and don't have a nearby steep, long, difficult hill to ride, then it makes a lot of sense to "downgrade" your bike.
> I have ridden lots of the South Downs Way on a road bike with 28mm tyres ( +rack and guards) and it was tricky but fun.



I'd agree - but it would be slow going on my local trails and you would be carrying the bike in places. If you ride on man-made trails and bridleways etc then gravel bikes would be ok, sure. But take it on a really technical trail with deep sand, rocks etc and it'll be more than a challenge.


----------



## johnnyb47 (22 Dec 2019)

I was thinking just the other week about whats the point of gravel bikes. Maybe as our main roads seems to be ever busier for road bike cyclists, they tend to look for quieter back lanes. Back lanes though are usually filthy pot holed affairs which fragile road bikes don't take to well to. Gravel bikes though are stronger but reasonably fast compared to Mtbs. Maybe its the best compromise for roadies to enjoy fast cycling whilst avoiding the heavy traffic.


----------



## screenman (22 Dec 2019)

My road/carbon bike came out twice last year due to the conditions of the roads in these parts, a gravel bike would be well suited to our local conditions and one is likely to be purchased soon.


----------



## Slick (22 Dec 2019)

screenman said:


> My road/carbon bike came out twice last year due to the conditions of the roads in these parts, a gravel bike would be well suited to our local conditions and one is likely to be purchased soon.


Mine is coming out today, despite the conditions.


----------



## screenman (22 Dec 2019)

It is not the weather conditions, but the road conditions, broken up tarmac, pot holes, floods etc. I have no problem making any bike dirty a quick jet wash always makes them shine again. If I lived in some of the other parts of the country I visit I would ride it more often.


----------



## Slick (22 Dec 2019)

screenman said:


> It is not the weather conditions, but the road conditions, broken up tarmac, pot holes, floods etc. I have no problem making any bike dirty a quick jet wash always makes them shine again. If I lived in some of the other parts of the country I visit I would ride it more often.


Yeah, it's the same round here but I gave my spare cannonball away to my brother and my usual winter bike is in the shop and I do have a mountain bike but never taken to it if I'm honest, so the carbon roadie has done a few tough runs in the last couple of weeks and hasn't disintegrated once.


----------



## screenman (22 Dec 2019)

Slick said:


> Yeah, it's the same round here but I gave my spare cannonball away to my brother and my usual winter bike is in the shop and I do have a mountain bike but never taken to it if I'm honest, so the carbon roadie has done a few tough runs in the last couple of weeks and hasn't disintegrated once.



I agree, none of my carbon bikes ever broke it melted. There again the roads in these parts have never been as bad, you got to ride them to experience them.


----------



## Low Gear Guy (22 Dec 2019)

The creation of MTB trails and trail centers has resulted in people buying trail specific bikes with full suspension etc. These are excellent for those that drive to the trailhead but hard work on rural roads and forest tracks.

For riding on rural roads and gravel surfaced tracks something like a gravel bile or older style MTB makes more sense.


----------



## figbat (22 Dec 2019)

I have a hardtail XC bike, two road bikes and a gravel bike. The gravel bike is the most recent acquisition - sort of - and is my go-to bike these days. In fact it is the frame that I have owned the longest but I only recently converted it to gravel. It was a 1997 Trek 830 rigid, steel-framed MTB that we had had in the garage and shed for years. It wasn’t being used as everyone else in thousehold had newer bikes. I thought rather than scrap it I’d make a project of it and after a lot of procrastination I finally got around to it and now it’s a frankenbike that it turns out rides really well and goes most places I want to go. I like that I can string together road and offroad sections on a ride and it is happy on both.


----------



## DRM (22 Dec 2019)

The thing is, for me it’s a case of put the MTB in the car & drive for miles to a trail centre, or jump on the gravel bike, straight from home link some bridle ways up via the road network to make a varied loop, the other thing is that trail centres are becoming more technical and as you get older it dawns on you that you don’t bounce like you used to when you come a cropper, that’s the beauty of a gravel bike, plus you can still get muddy.
My new toy after it’s inaugural outing


----------



## Mark pallister (23 Dec 2019)

figbat said:


> I have a hardtail XC bike, two road bikes and a gravel bike. The gravel bike is the most recent acquisition - sort of - and is my go-to bike these days. In fact it is the frame that I have owned the longest but I only recently converted it to gravel. It was a 1997 Trek 830 rigid, steel-framed MTB that we had had in the garage and shed for years. It wasn’t being used as everyone else in thousehold had newer bikes. I thought rather than scrap it I’d make a project of it and after a lot of procrastination I finally got around to it and now it’s a frankenbike that it turns out rides really well and goes most places I want to go. I like that I can string together road and offroad sections on a ride and it is happy on both.


That’s that’s what there best at
A bit of everything


DRM said:


> The thing is, for me it’s a case of put the MTB in the car & drive for miles to a trail centre, or jump on the gravel bike, straight from home link some bridle ways up via the road network to make a varied loop, the other thing is that trail centres are becoming more technical and as you get older it dawns on you that you don’t bounce like you used to when you come a cropper, that’s the beauty of a gravel bike, plus you can still get muddy.
> My new toy after it’s inaugural outing


Yes Ive found I’m less bouncy and also a lot more cautious,I think bottle goes with age


----------



## 12boy (23 Dec 2019)

Every bike is a compromise. That compromise includes price for most of us. Mid 80 road bikes, and old chromo mtn bikes are some of my favorites because they have enough clearance for a range of tires, fairly long wheelbase, lots of brazeons for racks and bottles and can work with a variety of bars. I think a return every so often to what I consider the roots of cycling....everyday transportation that can get you there with a wide range of road and weather conditions, is a good thing.
Watching the video, though, I would wonder if using more modern wheels with lighter tubeless tires would not have significantly narrowed the time difference between the carbon fiber bikes and the old mtn bike. I've come to believe the advances in tires can make a huge difference in speed and comfort. I have extra wheels for most of my bikes so changing tires to suit the ride is very easy.


----------



## Venod (23 Dec 2019)

DRM said:


> the other thing is that trail centres are becoming more technical and as you get older it dawns on you that you don’t bounce like you used to when you come a cropper



Having just bought a new MTB I was thinking about this, I usually take a new MTB round the Dalby Red Route to check it out, I don't think I'll bother with this one, not that its got more technical, but i don't have the enthusiasm or fitness I used to have, I much prefer the go where you want aproach anyway,


----------



## unlikely (23 Dec 2019)

I don't think it's so much that mountain biking has got boring, it's more a case not everybody wants to spend their days off-road bouncing down technical trails, or only riding trail centres.

Gravel lets you get out in the hills in a more efficient way, or for some, it's a way to get miles in while being able to avoid roads, yet still use roads to link sections up, without being on a heavier more draggy bike.

As much as I personally love steep technical trails, I do like the occasional ride out in the hills on smoother trails, as variety is good.

If I had the money, I might consider a gravel bike, however as a mate highlighted (who has got a gravel bike), if you want to get miles in the hills and do some exploring, a 29er hardtail would be far better. With the hardtail, if you come across a sneaky trail, you can drop in to it without too many worries and have some fun, whereas on the gravel bike, you spend your time on the brakes worrying about if the next root/rock is going to either launch you into the undergrowth, or cause a puncture.


----------



## screenman (23 Dec 2019)

My most used of the 6 bikes I own is my 29er hardtail. The only thing missing around these parts is the hills.


----------



## Milzy (23 Dec 2019)

Gunk said:


> They’re basically road bikes perfect for British pot holed roads.


I agree. It’s not just strong marketing, they definitely have a place in the U.K. I will eventually get one & string roads together with off road. Certainly will make for some interesting rides.


----------



## Levo-Lon (24 Dec 2019)

screenman said:


> My most used of the 6 bikes I own is my 29er hardtail. The only thing missing around these parts is the hills.



 the flatlands have their appeal but hills is hills man


----------



## screenman (24 Dec 2019)

Levo-Lon said:


> the flatlands have their appeal but hills is hills man



To be fair on Lincolnshire the Wolds make for nice cycling and are lumpy rather than hill, the longest climb being about a mile long but not that steep.


----------



## Levo-Lon (24 Dec 2019)

figbat said:


> I have a hardtail XC bike, two road bikes and a gravel bike. The gravel bike is the most recent acquisition - sort of - and is my go-to bike these days. In fact it is the frame that I have owned the longest but I only recently converted it to gravel. It was a 1997 Trek 830 rigid, steel-framed MTB that we had had in the garage and shed for years. It wasn’t being used as everyone else in thousehold had newer bikes. I thought rather than scrap it I’d make a project of it and after a lot of procrastination I finally got around to it and now it’s a frankenbike that it turns out rides really well and goes most places I want to go. I like that I can string together road and offroad sections on a ride and it is happy on both.





Nice bike and a superb recycle 

For most of us having some suspension is more about worn old bodies and bad necks and backs. 
Riding a ridged over bumpy ground would do me in, im 54 but ive been a heavy side worker for decades, and as such my joints need tlc these days... I know your welling up  but it's a necessity for most of us old codgers


----------



## Algarvecycling (27 Dec 2019)

unlikely said:


> I don't think it's so much that mountain biking has got boring, it's more a case not everybody wants to spend their days off-road bouncing down technical trails, or only riding trail centres.
> 
> Gravel lets you get out in the hills in a more efficient way, or for some, it's a way to get miles in while being able to avoid roads, yet still use roads to link sections up, without being on a heavier more draggy bike.
> 
> ...



I'd agree with your mate but prefer full suspension over hardtail where it has the ability to lock up the suspension. When I am on less technical ground, I can lose the bounce at the flick of a lever and be riding, essentially, a bike with zero suspension - thereby bridging the gap further between hardtail 29er and gravel bike. My KTM XC race bike full sus is also only 9.2kg so not heavy at all.


----------

